# throw it away?



## cobeking (Mar 29, 2010)

Silver drummer,pike and shark mackeral.all the books say that there crap to eat but are they really?
Silver drummer fillets de-boned and cut into small bits cooked in a bit of oil with a bit of garlic is actually really nice
Shark mackeral,put a fillet in the freezer,as good as spanish
Pike,its got a bad smell but it tastse great
anyone know any other fish that is aparrantly no good to eat that i can try

cheers


----------



## sarod420 (Sep 25, 2009)

Yellowtail and slimy mackerel are really nice bbq'd but have to be really fresh.
Red Rock Cod is beautiful as long as you dont overcook it (really good in soups)
Most Trevally species make really nice sashimi.

I once met an italian bloke who would bbq any left over pilchards he had, i dont think you could pay me enough!!


----------



## cobeking (Mar 29, 2010)

sarod420 said:


> Yellowtail and slimy mackerel are really nice bbq'd but have to be really fresh.
> Red Rock Cod is beautiful as long as you dont overcook it (really good in soups)
> Most Trevally species make really nice sashimi.
> 
> I once met an italian bloke who would bbq any left over pilchards he had, i dont think you could pay me enough!!


Pilchards? i think thats a bit far hahaha


----------



## jokinna (Mar 2, 2010)

snags, onions, and pillie leftovers....ewww


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Sweep filleted and skinned can be safely added to your list mate.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWXYOxxkAAA9fgAAQQAUACABBEAA/488gIABoNQaRp6T1PSbUxMGpkmaGp5QGjEQ8YGTgmivb0n8hu0Jp5Og/VRV312NZCvgI9Rxzj2+FFiFvwYudUzJ6mQbfjLw2ajMtlEoocQjlKE0pMDQu5IpwoSDsHY4y


----------



## danh124 (Sep 29, 2008)

sashimi........................yuck


----------



## cobeking (Mar 29, 2010)

danh124 said:


> sashimi........................yuck


yer, sashimi is the most horrible way of eating fish


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

fresh sardines (pilchard) covered in olive oil and cracked (sea) salt on a hot barbe. Its better than you might think. Greek guy I know turned me on to it.

Do you guys get this?









Fantastic stuff on plain old soda crackers.
Cool girl longboarding logo, too.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Hey Zed,

the Portuguese are the masters of big fat salty bbq sardines - that's how I was clued into them anyway.

I haven't seen the girl sardines here but we've got similar stuff. My fave is the King Oscar Brisling Sardines (small and tender) in tomato sauce. I pique them up with lashings of tabasco after emptying a whole can at a time onto toasted bread. Pilchards/sardines are the best EPA (anti-inflammatory) as well as DHA (pro-smarts) omega 3 shots baby


----------



## Musty (Oct 12, 2010)

cobeking said:


> Silver drummer,pike and shark mackeral.all the books say that there crap to eat but are they really?
> Silver drummer fillets de-boned and cut into small bits cooked in a bit of oil with a bit of garlic is actually really nice
> Shark mackeral,put a fillet in the freezer,as good as spanish
> Pike,its got a bad smell but it tastse great
> ...


Bonito and yellowtail

esp bonito as its less stuffing around and decent amounts of meat.
If preped right they are awesome.
I think most fish are great depending on how u prepare and cook each species

Musty


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

RedPhoenix said:


> Happy moments; yep, those nasty fish that can give you a sting if you get a spine in you.
> 
> Not a bad feed.
> 
> Red.


Really??????? They're bastards. I would have eaten them as revenge after some of the stings the pricks have given me over the years!


----------



## Musty (Oct 12, 2010)

AJD said:


> RedPhoenix said:
> 
> 
> > Happy moments; yep, those nasty fish that can give you a sting if you get a spine in you.
> ...


I'd target them if i knew where to reliably catch decent numbers!
Fried up they really do go alright. Black trevally is there other name but dont have that bitter tinge you sometimes get from trevs

Musty


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

I think all jacks (fam Carangidae) have that little bitter twinge. Even yellowtail (king). At least my taste buds pick it up.
I've had yellowtail, amberjack, Golden jack, blue star jack, and jack mackerel to eat. They all passed as good grub, but I felt they had the tingle on the tongue.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

AJD said:


> RedPhoenix said:
> 
> 
> > Happy moments; yep, those nasty fish that can give you a sting if you get a spine in you.
> ...


Amen, those things are the spawn of satan


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Everyone reckons mullet is only good for bait too but my family love them. Big, small, doesn't matter, gut and scale and throw them on the pan lighly floured. The roe is also a delicacy.


----------



## action1974 (Sep 3, 2008)

I second the mullet, first time I had it it was caught, filleted, crumbed, deep fired and in my belly 1 hour later, beautiful.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

action1974 said:


> I second the mullet, first time I had it it was caught, filleted, crumbed, deep fired and in my belly 1 hour later, beautiful.


Just don't say it too loud because some may think you're a little wierd, probably the same people who thought calamari was only good for bait 25 years ago. How we change


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

aren't mullet as bony as needlefish (longtom)?


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Mullet caught in South Australia's Coorong nea the mouth of he murray are an important commercial fishery - and are prized in local resturants done with coopers bear batter - yum. Good season this year with flood waters coming down the Murray bringing life back into the fishery.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Zed said:


> aren't mullet as bony as needlefish (longtom)?


Not the ones we get. I'm not talking about the sea or diamond scale mullet, they've got a reputation as an excellent table fish. The ones I'm referring to are the humble muddy things you find in the shallows at low tide. They are full of mud but it clean up like anything else. I'm not really a fish eater but apparently they do have a muddy/strong taste....family reckons they taste good just the same.


----------



## seajay69 (Nov 28, 2010)

The wife of a good mate wont touch flathead,snapper,pearl perch or any of the so called table fish ,but will eat australian salmon by the plate full if its battered and cooked like fish cocktails ,very strange!


----------



## Junior (Nov 7, 2010)

try red rock cod iv heard some people call it the poor mans lobster


----------



## cobeking (Mar 29, 2010)

the most overrated fish would be,wait for it.......flathead,i really dont like the little ones.i wont name the best tasting fishing because if i do,there will definatly be angry responses


----------



## bunsen (Jan 2, 2009)

Carp. Euros love 'em. Havent been game to try one yet.
Personally I think Australian Salmon are pretty foul. OK turned into fishcakes etc though.
Kelpies and Boots - never eaten one, they are rated pretty low. All bones.
Rays - I'm sure they are edible if you know what to do with them. How do the poms cook skate?


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Agree with Red on the Happy Moments, used to get heaps of them up in Toogoom (just north of Hervey Bay) as a kid and if you're careful (I never got stung and landed hundreds of the little buggars) a very nice feed.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Musty said:


> Bonito and yellowtail
> 
> esp bonito as its less stuffing around and decent amounts of meat.
> If preped right they are awesome. Musty


x2. Bonnies are a delicacy if cooked right. Amazing soft flesh and it needs care. Try trout recipe's. And sushi.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

cobeking said:


> i wont name the best tasting fishing because if i do,there will definatly be angry responses


I'm guessing bream? Nothing wrong with eating bream, but I don't particularly like them from estuaries. A beautiful ghostly white yellowfin from the surf is a different story.

As for underrated/less desirable species that cook up nicely, freshwater eels are brilliant fried or smoked (and like many other species mentioned, are prized in some cultures). When I was in Vic I often targeted the humble yelloweye mullet for a feed - from clean estuaries or the surf they are excellent.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

bunsen said:


> .......
> 
> Rays - I'm sure they are edible if you know what to do with them. How do the poms cook skate?


Grant's Guide to Fishes, page 85: "All the Rays are quite edible. The flaps are cut off close to the body and skinned, before immersing them in cold water flavoured with lemon juice. This effectively reduces the presence of ammonia. The flaps are sliced into thin fillets and deep-fried." (Warning: Be careful handling rays - some can sting you while holding holding it with the thumb and forefinger in the gill openings. The only way to be safe if you're going to keep it is to de-tail it.)

Similarly IMO that many sharks, gummy sharks, whalers, shovel nosed sharks (rays) and black tipped reef sharks, are all quite tasty. No bones about it.

Trevor


----------



## Mzuri (Jan 19, 2010)

I was silly enough to try eating a swell shark once, the flesh turned to jelly upon frying it up, the non-firm consistency turned me right off. Usually frying firms meat up, but this was the total opposite.

You may laugh, but common jollytails (minnows) are better than gars if you fry em up, don't let em cook too long though :lol:

Sadly I get never get enough of em.

Regards

Rob


----------



## Bludymick (Apr 5, 2012)

Zed said:


> fresh sardines (pilchard) covered in olive oil and cracked (sea) salt on a hot barbe. Its better than you might think. Greek guy I know turned me on to it.
> 
> Do you guys get this?
> 
> ...


Mash them with some of its oils and mix with sauces . Bloody bewdiful salty as hell
But servo pillies Nope


----------



## Bludymick (Apr 5, 2012)

danh124 said:


> sashimi........................yuck


Quality fresh sashimi is great only discovered this a few years ago after catching a tuna. Now bonito is used
A firm favourite


----------



## ryan (May 30, 2012)

tried banjo shark once tasted great like chicken nuggets once deep fried but for the size of the creature we killed you got bugger all meat off them only ever done it once purely out of curiousity


----------

